
Duckworth and daughter make Senate history - DoreenMichele
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-essential-washington-updates-duckworth-and-daughter-make-senate-1524168705-htmlstory.html
======
dylanhassinger
Duckworth 2020

